# Aux Hydraulic



## Burner1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone ever tap into the hydraulic system on an 8N to use for other systems?


----------



## birddog (Feb 7, 2006)

It can be done. The tap is made at the test port, requires the 3point arms to be chained down. Although, 8n hydraulics have a low GPM flow and lower pressure. Mark


----------



## Burner1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I had thought about the flow. The internal tube which run it to the ram is pretty small.


----------

